
Show HN: Google Hash Code 2018 Simulator / Result Viewer - aksels
https://github.com/AkselsLedins/google-hashcode-2018-live-simulation
======
aksels
Hi HN,

I'd like to present you one of the project I developed recently.

After the Google Hash Code 2018 Competition, I thought I could create a
"result viewer", I'm not really sure how to name it, to train my skills in Go
development and because it seemed funny to do it this way.

The scores are the same as the Judge System from Google and the simulation is
displayed using a graphic interface which can be disabled.

Everything, including the graphic interface has been developed in Go.

Just wanted to share it here to get some feedback !

~~~
brudgers
The animation is visually interesting, but I don't understand what it
represents. I know it is related to a programming competition, but what
problem is it trying to solve?

~~~
aksels
Some context on the competition:

 _We are given a list of pre-booked rides in a city and a fleet of self-
driving vehicles. The objective of the competition is to assign the rides to
vehicles, so that riders get to their destinations on time._

I updated the README.md with some illustrations to help you understand this
project.

[https://github.com/AkselsLedins/google-hashcode-2018-live-
si...](https://github.com/AkselsLedins/google-hashcode-2018-live-
simulation#introduction)

